
Will JetBrains ever make a free WebStorm Community edition? - victor871129
https://intellij-support.jetbrains.com/hc/en-us/community/posts/360006724940/comments/360001437059
======
Piskvorrr
TL;DR: Unlikely.

"The only product that is better than VS Code is WebStorm, but sadly you have
to pay for it" \- TANSTAAFL. Perhaps it is better because the team doesn't
waste time grovelling for donations, or maintaining two separate versions?

